

Hackers Spawn Web Supercomputer on Way to Chess World Record - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/06/43651/

======
rsbrown
Met Ruan and John at the Hack Reactor open house two weeks ago. Super nice
guys and Smidge is a great concept. Really happy to see it get some
recognition.

